# what Bands for a BB shooter



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

hi everyone what size bands would or should i use with a 28'' draw on my BB shooter? thanks. Jeff ( MINI ME)


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I use a .5" straight cut Theraband Black. I have also had really good success with .75 tapered to .25" on the pouch end with TBB.

Any combination of TBG I found was too strong.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

ok i think i have some black hanging around somewhere. and this will be good for my 28'' draw?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

mini me said:


> ok i think i have some black hanging around somewhere. and this will be good for my 28'' draw?


I have a 29" draw and I think mine are cut at 6" or so.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

read this thread for information

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24959-about-bb-shooters/?p=314372


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I use TBG tapered 12 mm - 10 mm for shooting 8 mm steel.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I use 15mm straight Sanctband Plum (0.4mm thick) Seems to work ok, but I don't shoot small ammo much.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Just for a giggle I made a rig to shoot really small stuff................22 airgun slugs and airsoft pellets. I used some thin red tube that I think was 20/40. Quite speedy


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I just got hold of some Theraband Blue for 8mm steel. Works a treat if you double it up.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you everyone


----------

